# Router table insert rings



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I made some rings to fit my router table plate. Freud discontinued their router tables after I bought it. It's a great tool, but no support or parts available. Maybe there is somewhere, but I can't find it.

This is what came with the tool, and the plate without the ring.



















I cut some blanks on a circle cutting jig and cut a rabbet on the router table to make it fit.



















The jig helps to keep my fingers in the manner that I have become accustomed to having them.



















The blanks were drilled and countersunk on the drill press to fit both jigs.

I made up several from MDF and tempered hardboard.










I thought the same process should work for my bandsaw ZCI. The original and some aftermarket ZCI's are in bad shape.




























All the materials were on hand, they're not scraps until they're in the garbage truck.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Sort of did the same thing for my Grizzly shaper, turned some on the lathe out of some left over hard maple.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

You may want to look into using recycled milk jugs (HDPE) for at least the bandsaw inserts… I tried using wood/hardboard/mdf/etc… and all were pretty flimsy. The HDPE ones are way stiffer.









(both my band saw and scroll saw use the same size inserts)

Cheers,
Brad


----------

